# 2013 hotrock 24 XC disc



## md247 (Dec 8, 2011)

Anyone seen these yet? Looks like there coming with an 65mm air fork (actual tuning=amazing) and hydro disc brakes.

Gonna have to get a couple of these for my kids


----------



## Photogorama (Aug 22, 2010)

With discs and an air fork, I'll have to seriously consider it. The 20" Hotrock my 6yo has now is holding up well.

My prior choices were previously sorted down to just the Kona Shred 24.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Wow. My kids are older, but an air fork on a 24 incher? It is nice to see options like that on bikes for kids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Typos and terseness are to be expected.


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

md247 said:


> Anyone seen these yet? Looks like there coming with an 65mm air fork (actual tuning=amazing) and hydro disc brakes.
> 
> Gonna have to get a couple of these for my kids


Where did you find the information, specifications or picture? I'm potentially looking at getting my son the Scott RCJr for 2013 but wouldn't mind looking at the spesh too.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

md247 said:


> Anyone seen these yet? Looks like there coming with an 65mm air fork (actual tuning=amazing) and hydro disc brakes.
> 
> Gonna have to get a couple of these for my kids


Not sure where you get your info from, but they are already on the website.

Specialized Bicycle Components

No air, no disk, hell they have a frame with disc tabs, but specced a fork without them.

Lame on Specialized's part.

Hell if you wanted to add discs, you'd be better off getting the lower end one
Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## mtbikernc69 (Mar 23, 2004)

Yes they are available. No air fork. Coil with rebound and lockout. $660. Will get one of these for the shop!


----------



## wineberry (Jun 20, 2012)

It's not posted on the website as of yet, but the Specialized Hotrock XC is available with disc brakes. My LBS had one on display, but it was out of my price range. 

Also, Cannondale has some 24" kids bikes that will be available for 2012 holiday season.


----------



## avetjx (Aug 13, 2012)

*got one on saturday*

picked this up for my son on Saturday. did the first ride on Sunday. This is his first geared bike, he has a giant bmx that he has been riding. good looking bike and not horrible overall weight but the front end is way heavy. really want to change out the stem and handlebar. had the LBS take off the plastic disk on the rear cogs and the silly plastic ring on the outside of the top front chain ring. can send pictures if anyone is interested. disk brakes are nice and smooth.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

mtbikernc69 said:


> Yes they are available. No air fork. Coil with rebound and lockout. $660. Will get one of these for the shop!


As soon as I confirm my son os ordered and coming in, I'll post a cheaper alternative.


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

avetjx said:


> picked this up for my son on Saturday. did the first ride on Sunday. This is his first geared bike, he has a giant bmx that he has been riding. good looking bike and not horrible overall weight but the front end is way heavy. really want to change out the stem and handlebar. had the LBS take off the plastic disk on the rear cogs and the silly plastic ring on the outside of the top front chain ring. can send pictures if anyone is interested. disk brakes are nice and smooth.


Does it have an air fork? Pics please if you have the time.


----------



## gmather (May 29, 2012)

The Scott Scale RC JR has an air fork. They are very hard to find as I've was told that Scott only imports 50 of them per year. It's a great 24" bike with a decent component mix and most importantly it weighs 22lbs stock. With some upgrades one can get the weight down a few more pounds. I think someone on this forum got it down to 17 pounds with a full XTR grouppo.


----------



## avetjx (Aug 13, 2012)

*here's the pictures*

Here you go.


----------



## ANDYTQ (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice bike!


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

Are those Tektro hydros? If so, are they stock? I've been leary of putting hydros on my sons bike due to him falling and ripping the levers out of the handle. Tektros are particularly weak in that area (older models at least) as I've done it in a very low speed fall. 
That's a great looking bike, nice to see Spec taking care of kids, they usually just get run-of-the-mill.


----------



## avetjx (Aug 13, 2012)

yes they are and they come stock. everything right now in the pictures is stock. tried to change out the seatpost and my control tech seat post is too large in diameter by the absolute smallest of diameters. the seat is also over 100 grams heavier than standard "light weight" seats but my son made me put the stock seat back on because it is more comfortable.

if anyone has any suggestions for a lightweight stem and handlebar combo I would love to hear it. Thanks.


----------



## ANDYTQ (Dec 10, 2006)

My daughters orbea mx team came with a light seat but theres no gel,padding at all,so fitted a wtb she i had lying around ,much better but 130g heavier,but for comfort on longer rides we shall find weight savings elsewhere.


----------



## m-dub (Apr 22, 2005)

avetjx said:


> if anyone has any suggestions for a lightweight stem and handlebar combo I would love to hear it. Thanks.


If your sticking with the 25.4 this is one heck of a deal! Easton EC70 XC Carbon 25.4 Handlebar Oe > Components > Handlebars and Stems > Handlebars | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## sjroland (Jul 3, 2011)

Can you tell me the weight of the Hot Rock 24 XC??

Sons bike fits in trunk but would have to put the specialized on a rack near its limits.


----------



## md247 (Dec 8, 2011)

I havent weighed it yet, just ordered a park scale from pricepoint. so I'll weigh it next later this week when it arrives. my guess would be 23/24lbs.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

avetjx said:


> yes they are and they come stock. everything right now in the pictures is stock. tried to change out the seatpost and my control tech seat post is too large in diameter by the absolute smallest of diameters. the seat is also over 100 grams heavier than standard "light weight" seats but my son made me put the stock seat back on because it is more comfortable.
> 
> if anyone has any suggestions for a lightweight stem and handlebar combo I would love to hear it. Thanks.


Check Ebay for Kalloy Uno... I got riser bars for my son's bike for seven dollars. I've used their stems on a few bikes too. Decent stuff and light for the money.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

RSabarese said:


> Are those Tektro hydros? If so, are they stock? I've been leary of putting hydros on my sons bike due to him falling and ripping the levers out of the handle. Tektros are particularly weak in that area (older models at least) as I've done it in a very low speed fall.
> That's a great looking bike, nice to see Spec taking care of kids, they usually just get run-of-the-mill.


I put Avid Elixirs on my son's bike. He loves the one finger braking. They don't seem like he'll hurt them, either.


----------



## ANDYTQ (Dec 10, 2006)

Just put elixer 5's on my daughters bike,i was worried about her locking the wheels up but she seems to be ok,i did explain that she only needed to use one ir two fingers gently like she was holding a mouse,seemed to get through to her lol.


----------



## md247 (Dec 8, 2011)

Amazing dropped nearly 1/2lbs by replacing handlebars

2013 Black hot rock 24"XC disc:
27.05lbs stock bike 

Handlebar Upgrade:
Stock riser bar 372grams
Sette flatbar upgrade $17.99 159grams
New weight: 26.13lbs

Believe it or not, this years bike with hydros is lighter than last years 24"A1.


----------



## coopdad (Nov 6, 2010)

Where did you get the Sette flatbar? Do you have a part number or link to the site? Thanks!


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

md247 said:


> Amazing dropped nearly 1/2lbs by replacing handlebars
> 
> 2013 Black hot rock 24"XC disc:
> *27.05lbs stock bike *
> ...


Thanks for putting up the weight. The Marin Batyview SE is about the same. Not sure how accurate my cheap scale is though.


----------



## md247 (Dec 8, 2011)

I got it from pricepoint.com
weight I listed was on my scale not quoted weight.

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/23...lebars/Mountain/Sette-Venn-Flat-Handlebar.htm

They also have a riser bar that 200grams Quoted

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/23...ebars/Mountain/Sette-Venn-Riser-Handlebar.htm

I need advice on bottom brackets, 68mm for the hotrocks, any suggestions?


----------



## ColoradoTravel (Sep 16, 2012)

*3 lbs*



sjroland said:


> Can you tell me the weight of the Hot Rock 24 XC??
> 
> Sons bike fits in trunk but would have to put the specialized on a rack near its limits.


I heard you can find ones for three pounds but that is really expensive.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Sinz - DRIVETRAIN, BOTTOM BRACKETS, SQUARE


----------



## AdamAlter (Aug 29, 2012)

md247 said:


> Amazing dropped nearly 1/2lbs by replacing handlebars
> 
> 2013 Black hot rock 24"XC disc:
> 27.05lbs stock bike
> ...


Thanks for sharing that! My LBS shows the 2013 HotRock 24 XC Disc to come in an 11" and 13", which one did you get these weights from?


----------



## md247 (Dec 8, 2011)

The disk bike is an 11" frame.

I also have lasts years non disk A1 in a 13". It currently weighs 27.02lbs with the sette handle bar & sworks carbon seat post.

Next upgrades will be bottom brackets, hope to shave close to a lbs there too.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

md247 said:


> The disk bike is an 11" frame.
> 
> I also have lasts years non disk A1 in a 13". It currently weighs 27.02lbs with the sette handle bar & sworks carbon seat post.
> 
> Next upgrades will be bottom brackets, hope to shave close to a lbs there too.


Did you swap the tires yet?

I went with the Schwalbe Mow Joe 24 x 1.85 for the rear 420g
and the Schwalbe Rocket Ron 24.2.1 for the front 445g

The stock tires are 620g each.


----------



## brianW. (Nov 15, 2010)

My wife finds it sexist that Specialized offers the boys with a disc brake but no discs for the little ladies.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

NYrr496 said:


> Sinz - DRIVETRAIN, BOTTOM BRACKETS, SQUARE


Any idea what this BB weighs?


----------



## AdamAlter (Aug 29, 2012)

brianW. said:


> My wife finds it sexist that Specialized offers the boys with a disc brake but no discs for the little ladies.


lol, I ordered the 2013 HotRock 24 XC Disc (Boys) from my LBS that should be in tomorrow. The lady working there was a competitive rider who was clearly annoyed for the same reason. My daughter didn't care though, in fact she seemed to want a boys bike because anything related to boys and sports is more fun and challenging. One of the guys working there said he never sees parents coming in looking for a 24" high end MTB for a girl. So it's just a matter of supply coming from demand.

Thanks for the info in this thread. My LBS is going to weigh parts and look for items they have to swap to get it closer to 20lbs, if possible. I know I should be doing the mods myself, but I'm still pretty new to all this and want to get her on it asap.


----------



## Rondo (Oct 14, 2011)

AdamAlter said:


> My LBS is going to weigh parts and look for items they have to swap to get it closer to 20lbs, if possible. I know I should be doing the mods myself, but I'm still pretty new to all this and want to get her on it asap.


Keep us posted on how you fair and if it is possible to get to 20 or better with keeping the front fork shock on this bike.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Rondo said:


> Keep us posted on how you fair and if it is possible to get to 20 or better with keeping the front fork shock on this bike.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Likely only end up keeping the frame if you hit 20lbs. Maybe the grips...


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> Likely only end up keeping the frame if you hit 20lbs. Maybe the grips...


Ya to hit 20 lbs. you would def. only be using the frame to start, maybe the tubes. Keeping it geared with front suspension I would guess 4 to 5 grand. For starters you would have to use Schmolke or Ax-Lightness handlebar, Extralite hubs & DT Swiss XRC 80mm travel fork ( these forks are 1100 grams) & you probably would not be able to find that fork used. So just for those 3 items your at $2400.00.
I'm looking at posssibly getting one of these bikes for my son & spending 5 or 6 hundred extra on it to knock off opprox 3 lbs.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

xc71 said:


> Ya to hit 20 lbs. you would def. only be using the frame to start, maybe the tubes. Keeping it geared with front suspension I would guess 4 to 5 grand. For starters you would have to use Schmolke or Ax-Lightness handlebar, Extralite hubs & DT Swiss XRC 80mm travel fork ( these forks are 1100 grams) & you probably would not be able to find that fork used. So just for those 3 items your at $2400.00.
> I'm looking at posssibly getting one of these bikes for my son & spending 5 or 6 hundred extra on it to knock off opprox 3 lbs.


Maybe I'm missing something, but why spend so much just to take stuff off.

You could either get the regular non disc 24 speed, has disc tabs on frame and fork, or get the Marin for $500


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

TwoTone said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but why spend so much just to take stuff off.
> 
> You could either get the regular non disc 24 speed, has disc tabs on frame and fork, or get the Marin for $500


Very true, but you would have to ask AdamAlter who is hoping to get the bike down around 20 lbs.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

xc71 said:


> Very true, but you would have to ask AdamAlter who is hoping to get the bike down around 20 lbs.


But you said yourself you're looking at one and spending extra 5-6 hundred. Trust me I get, I did it to my son's Marin. I just was suggesting save a little on the base bikes.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

TwoTone said:


> But you said yourself you're looking at one and spending extra 5-6 hundred. Trust me I get, I did it to my son's Marin. I just was suggesting save a little on the base bikes.


Yes, you're right. If the frames are the same with disc tabs (although v-brakes are lighter), it doesn't make sense to buy the upper model if most of the parts are going to the thrown in the hummer.


----------



## AdamAlter (Aug 29, 2012)

xc71 said:


> Very true, but you would have to ask AdamAlter who is hoping to get the bike down around 20 lbs.


lol nonono. Sorry, I wasn't fully clear. I said:
"get it closer to 20lbs"

In my head I was thinking getting it closer to 20lbs than it is to 30lbs (sub 25lbs at least). My LBS said they think they could knock off 2+ lbs right off the bat with the handlebars, stem and crank for easily <$200 by giving me some credit for the stock parts. But they needed to weigh everything to confirm that and see what else they could do with tires, pedals, seat & post + other options. I walked away feeling I'd at least have it under 25lbs, sub-23 = best case scenario, but that it would start getting very inefficient on cost/benefit then.

If they find some great swap options and want to share the detailed part weights I'll gladly bring what they found here. Maybe the reps I talked to were totally off, but either way, the stock bike is still a massive upgrade for her and would be great.


----------



## md247 (Dec 8, 2011)

The cost to get it to 20lbs, would be a waste. A couple of trick hand me down parts will drop a couple of pounds, I'm hoping for sub 24lbs, but its really tough w/o spending big money.

I'll keep the big $$ for a 26 or 29" bike built for them.


----------



## nch (May 28, 2012)

A few questions:

What is the width of the bottom bracket? Specs on the 24 regular Hotrock indicates 68 x 128. Is that right?

What is the model of Tektro disc brakes?

Is it clear that the bike continues to be sold with a 65 front fork and 8 speed cassette on the rear with 8 speed shifting? What is the gear range on the rear? The Specialized website is totally jumbled up on specs and indicates that it comes with a 7 speed cassette and 50 front fork but the pics here and on the web indicate 65 fork and an 8 speed cassette. I am concerned about Specialized re-specing it before I order, because the LBS can't seem to get a straight answer. Not a great way to try to sell a bike ....


----------



## AdamAlter (Aug 29, 2012)

nch said:


> A few questions:
> 
> What is the width of the bottom bracket? Specs on the 24 regular Hotrock indicates 68 x 128. Is that right?
> 
> ...


I got mine in last week (ordered from Specialized to LBS) and ran out to check some of your questions and here's what I see:

Gears- 3X8

Fork- Looks like mine came with 80mm (travel measures just over 3") SR Suntour SF-12-XDR-LO-24

Brakes- Just says 2P Twin Piston Tektro (There's a big graphical "P" with a "2" over it followed by the words "Twin Piston")

Not sure about the bottom bracket I'm kind of a n00b. Took them awhile to get it in so I said forget the part swapping (I posted about above) and I'd do it myself to lighten it.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

nch said:


> A few questions:
> 
> What is the width of the bottom bracket? Specs on the 24 regular Hotrock indicates 68 x 128. Is that right?
> 
> ...


Sent you a PM, save $150 get the Marin Disc and take $150 and put a nicer 24inch air fork on the front.


----------



## AdamAlter (Aug 29, 2012)

TwoTone said:


> Sent you a PM, save $150 get the Marin Disc and take $150 and put a nicer 24inch air fork on the front.


Marin looks like a good option, I went with the Specialized for the hydro brakes to help my daughter brake easier with control. Also, the Secialized dealer here is my fav shop as they put on tons of bike functions and support trail maintenance and other events incl kid rides.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

AdamAlter said:


> Marin looks like a good option, I went with the Specialized for the hydro brakes to help my daughter brake easier with control. Also, the Secialized dealer here is my fav shop as they put on tons of bike functions and support trail maintenance and other events incl kid rides.


The mechanical disc are plenty strong enough. I also like that you have more adjustment options with mechanical.

I get supporting you local shop, I like mine a lot, bought 2 bikes from them and plenty of parts, but they don't carry Marin so I had to go elsewhere.


----------



## md247 (Dec 8, 2011)

AdamAlter said:


> I got mine in last week (ordered from Specialized to LBS) and ran out to check some of your questions and here's what I see:
> 
> Gears- 3X8
> 
> ...


All correct info, I haven't switch the bb yet, but my guess is it will save some weight. I've been surprised as I weigh parts just how light "some" of the factory parts are.

The tektro brakes work good, my kids actually fight over who gets to ride the 2013 bike over 2012 bike.


----------



## nch (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info. The Marin looks good but I ride a Spec Stumpie 29er and they want the same bike. So looks like the Specialized. I'll will put the Kenda SB8s on them when the bikes arrive and I may experiment to see if I can set up one of the wheels tubeless with Stan's. If that works, then I'll set them all up that way, for better control at lower pressure and major weight savings. I found some fairly light bars (270g) and seat posts (230g) pretty cheap, and will probably leave it at that for a couple of pounds weight reduction. Will post pics when they are set up. Also, will definitely remove the big rings and replace with BBG bash guards. And of course, new pedals... (Since I have twins, this gets expensive but so far with tires, tubes (which I may not use), bars, post, it is under $100 each bike.)


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Not sure what type of trails you ride, if you want light weight but better knobs.
I put a Rocket Ron 24x2.10 on the front 445g and a Moe Joe 24x 1.85 on the rear at 420g.

As far as bars, watch ebay, I bought both my kids Race Face carbon bars, $35 each
Race Face Next XC SL Carbon Handlebar Low Riser 610 Width 25 4 Clamp | eBay


----------



## nch (May 28, 2012)

Bars are Easton XC270 (actually 265 grams) for $7 at Chain Reaction.

Seat posts are Token aluminum (230 g) for $23 including shipping on PinkBike.

SB8s were around $38 per tire at Chain Reaction, down from around $55 or so (465 g for 1.95 and 550 g for 2.1). Not as light as the Schwalbes but those were impossible to find and more expensive. Info on the stock tire weights varies from 620 g to 750+ g. So minimum weight savings is .6 lbs and maximum is well over a pound.

Conti tubes for around $5.50 per tube at Chain Reaction. (This may have been a waste because the tubes don't seem that light, around 188 g, but we'll see how they compare and I'll resell and keep a couple for the trail if I set them up tubeless.)

I would be interested if anyone has weighed the various stock parts that are easiest to swap. (Bars, stem, post, tires, BB, saddle, tires, tubes.) The bikes haven't arrived yet so I haven't been able to do so. I'm holding off on the stem to check reach and light saddles are expensive.

Thanks.


----------



## nch (May 28, 2012)

I ride East Cost so there are roots and rocks. But I wouldn't take them out on particularly technical trails or in the wet, sketchy conditions. So the SB8s seem ok, especially if I can set them up tubeless.


----------



## nch (May 28, 2012)

In case anyone is interested, here are the weights of the various parts I removed from a XC disc to lighten it up:

Hotrock XC 24” 13” frame (grams)

Seat 340
Big ring/plastic guard	(replaced with 50 g BBG bash guard) 185
Grips 110
Bars 370
Rear d	305
Cassette	360
Front d	150
Tires (LK)	550
Shifters	240
Seatpost	375
Pedals	400
Stem 230

With fairly inexpensive non-carbon parts, lighter seat, and Small Block 8 tires, and SLX 10-speed drivetrain on clearance at Jenson, I dropped about 1.5 pounds. The bike new was nearly 28 pounds. But it is very nice and shocks and disc brakes work very well. The stock Specialized LK tires are much lighter than advertised. Seatpost, seat and bars are very heavy. The rest is hard to lighten unless you spend lots of money. Components were no lighter than original and 10-speed cassette is significantly heavier.


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

So does anyone know the frame weight on this? Any speculation on which frame is lighter between this XC Disc and the Marin disc?

We have a 2010 Hotrock made out of the trashiest aluminum ever alloyed. Specialized has me nervous now since I can't trust the quality of the alloy. I respect that Marin at least states which alloy they are using.


----------



## nch (May 28, 2012)

FWIW the 2010 models were not advertised as "A1 aluminum," just an unspecified "alloy." I have no idea what "A1 aluminum" is and whether it is the same in all their "A1" bikes but this is from the website describing the 2013 XC bikes: "This 24" A1 Premium Aluminum frame is built like an adult XC bike with double butted tubing, forged dropouts, and disc-brake mounts." I don't know the frame weight but the frames (I have two, for two boys) look nice and solid and well-made, if overbuilt as with all kids' bikes.


----------



## strohpbs (Oct 7, 2012)

Doing the same thing to a 24" xc non-disc model for son's b-day in jan. only thing I'm carrying over at this point is the saddle. Will post pics and specs for comparison soon.

Btw, anyone know where I can find a couple rocket Ron's. can't seem to find them anywhere except a few on eBay.


----------



## nch (May 28, 2012)

*X9 Hotrock Disc*

Here is one of the two bikes my boys will discover XMas morning. All parts except crank sets, rings, bottom bracket, wheels, headset, fork, front d, and discs were swapped. A friend gave me his X9 for a bottle of wine. So for about $180 it is now 2x10 and 2.5 pounds lighter than stock. Stock in 13" was 28 pounds. I assembled a bunch of eBay bargains and the most expensive parts were the $45 tires. The Token post, stem, Wellgo pedals, and Nashbar superlight seat were inexpensive and shaved a ton each. The seat is also pretty pliant so looks comfortable. Ritchey foam grips also drop quite a bit and are $5-7. Bike rocks. But if I had to do it again I would follow the advice on this thread and buy the non-disc bike for much cheaper since so much was swapped.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

I got mine directly from schwalbe tires.


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

I got our Rocket Ron's through Amazon. 

So, warranty aside, do you think the rear brake bosses could be shaved off safely if starting from the non-disc frame as a base?

Posted w/ Tapatalk via Android


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

ridemtn said:


> I got our Rocket Ron's through Amazon.
> 
> So, warranty aside, do you think the rear brake bosses could be shaved off safely if starting from the non-disc frame as a base?
> 
> Posted w/ Tapatalk via Android


Probably, but I'd have to ask why bother? Here's my take, if you're starting with the non dick model and adding disk, except for the wheels, those parts can all transfer to a 26 inch bike.
So I'd save the old parts so when it's time to sell you can put them back on.

I know if I tried to sell my son's Marin as it is now, I wouldn't come close to recouping the money I dumped into it. So all the stock parts are sitting in a box. I'll move all the good parts over to a 26er and sell the wheels to someone looking to do the same thing to a 24.

Anyway just my 2 cents.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

nch said:


> The Token post, stem, Wellgo pedals, and Nashbar superlight seat were inexpensive and shaved a ton each.


Good call on the Token stuff. Light and inexpensive. Out of curiosity what is the stock stem length/rise and what did you replace it with length/rise? Thinking about one of these for a while now.


----------



## strohpbs (Oct 7, 2012)

Stock stem is 60mm with about 8 or 10 degree rise. Hoping to get ours below 25lbs when all said and done. Pics soon.


----------



## strohpbs (Oct 7, 2012)

Small update: build is complete with the exception of rocket rons being run tubeless. Will post picks and specs shortly. Final weight will be around 24lbs. Took complete frame up custom build and extra $750 bucks (at shop cost, not retail mind you) to get here. Went a little overboard but it will serve him and his younger sister in a few years.


----------



## bobgfish (Apr 30, 2007)

Watching this thread with interest. I brought my two girls (7 and 9) a hotrock each for christmas. I could only get a Hotrock 24XC Boys (SRAM) and a Hotrock 24 21-Speed Boys (Shimano) in time for Christmas even when ordered in November. I have returned the 24 21-Speed Boys and ordered a Hotrock 24XC Girls instead. The Shimano bike was 1.5 kilos heavier and the price difference was very little. I plan to sneak a few upgrades onto the bikes (when the wife doesn't notice). I've got a few spare's in the draw that should fit. The FSA XC 270 handlebars form Chain reation look very good. Does anyone know where you can get a quality air fork? The current one is a bit on the low tech side and I suspect heavy. Also anyone know a good set of cranks obviously in maybe 160 or 165mm? Thanks.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

bobgfish said:


> Watching this thread with interest. I brought my two girls (7 and 9) a hotrock each for christmas. I could only get a Hotrock 24XC Boys (SRAM) and a Hotrock 24 21-Speed Boys (Shimano) in time for Christmas even when ordered in November. I have returned the 24 21-Speed Boys and ordered a Hotrock 24XC Girls instead. The Shimano bike was 1.5 kilos heavier and the price difference was very little. I plan to sneak a few upgrades onto the bikes (when the wife doesn't notice). I've got a few spare's in the draw that should fit. The FSA XC 270 handlebars form Chain reation look very good. Does anyone know where you can get a quality air fork? The current one is a bit on the low tech side and I suspect heavy. Also anyone know a good set of cranks obviously in maybe 160 or 165mm? Thanks.


There are 2 places to sources 24 inch air forks, best upgrade I made to my son's Marion.
One is lil shredders Home Page not sure if he still has them and the second is a German website, but I don't have that link. I'm sure someone will post it up for you.

Not sure how tall you're 9 year old is, but 16-165mm cranks in general would too long for your average 9 year old. I suggest getting some shortened ones from SRAM S600 MTB crankarms Shortened


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

bobgfish said:


> Watching this thread with interest. I brought my two girls (7 and 9) a hotrock each for christmas. I could only get a Hotrock 24XC Boys (SRAM) and a Hotrock 24 21-Speed Boys (Shimano) in time for Christmas even when ordered in November. I have returned the 24 21-Speed Boys and ordered a Hotrock 24XC Girls instead. The Shimano bike was 1.5 kilos heavier and the price difference was very little. I plan to sneak a few upgrades onto the bikes (when the wife doesn't notice). I've got a few spare's in the draw that should fit. The FSA XC 270 handlebars form Chain reation look very good. Does anyone know where you can get a quality air fork? The current one is a bit on the low tech side and I suspect heavy. Also anyone know a good set of cranks obviously in maybe 160 or 165mm? Thanks.


If you're looking for a good set of cranks in 160/165, my son runs the 160mm Middleburn cranks/spider/32/22 chain rings. Great quality and light weight - about the same as XTR weight. You will only find the 160mm in one store and that's mtbtandems.com. Don't email them as you probably won't get a response, just give him a phone call. Great guy to deal with. Price is decent as well.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

nch said:


> Here is one of the two bikes my boys will discover XMas morning. All parts except crank sets, rings, bottom bracket, wheels, headset, fork, front d, and discs were swapped. A friend gave me his X9 for a bottle of wine. So for about $180 it is now 2x10 and 2.5 pounds lighter than stock. Stock in 13" was 28 pounds. I assembled a bunch of eBay bargains and the most expensive parts were the $45 tires. The Token post, stem, Wellgo pedals, and Nashbar superlight seat were inexpensive and shaved a ton each. The seat is also pretty pliant so looks comfortable. Ritchey foam grips also drop quite a bit and are $5-7. Bike rocks. But if I had to do it again I would follow the advice on this thread and buy the non-disc bike for much cheaper since so much was swapped.


It might just be me, but the chainstays look super long on these bikes. Right? Anyone compare to say a Scott, Kona etc?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

GSJ1973 said:


> It might just be me, but the chainstays look super long on these bikes. Right? Anyone compare to say a Scott, Kona etc?


It's one of the reasons I chose a Marin. Price and chainstays.
For some reason Specialize lists the Boys as having a shorter chainstay than the girls model. But they are .4 to .78 inches longer than the Marin.


----------



## bobgfish (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. I'll look up those places for cranks. I think whats fitted to the boys are 160mm triple cranks. Girls are about 130cm and 128cm tall and growing fast. I have the XC girls arriving this Sat so will do a measure on that as well. Didn't relilise the frames were slightly different on each. Might have to give the girls bike to the younger one for a bit more clearance on the top tube....If anyone can name the German website for airforks that would be good too. I'm in Switzerland so easy to get shipped.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

bobgfish said:


> Thanks for the responses. I'll look up those places for cranks. I think whats fitted to the boys are 160mm triple cranks. Girls are about 130cm and 128cm tall and growing fast. I have the XC girls arriving this Sat so will do a measure on that as well. Didn't relilise the frames were slightly different on each. * Might have to give the girls bike to the younger one for a bit more clearance on the top tube.*...If anyone can name the German website for airforks that would be good too. I'm in Switzerland so easy to get shipped.


That's the strange part, the stand over is lower on the Girls. So not sure what's up with the Chain Stay length on the boys.

I'm betting it's a typo since there frames have had a 420mm chain stay for years. I can't see them making it 10mm shorter just for the boys model.


----------



## bobgfish (Apr 30, 2007)

So I now have both the Hotrock 24 XC boys and a Hotrock 24 XC girls for both my girls. The frame sizes are identical and not as per Specialized site. Same standover and chainstay length. Apart from the color I can see one difference. The girls has a straight handlebar and boys have riser. No upgrades yet but planning on a few over time. Got some spare raceface bars and will get cheap stems and seat post. One day might even go for some nicer forks.

RST F1RST Air 24" MTB Federgabel schwarz


----------



## strohpbs (Oct 7, 2012)

Would you mind providing a weight on the boys model. I just customized one for my son using that frame but didn't get a chance to weigh it before ripping it apart.


----------



## bobgfish (Apr 30, 2007)

They are both 12.7 KG. Extremly heavy. Not weighed any parts yet but my upgrades will be based on weight...My FS 26 is 12kg and my FS29 is 11KG...Not very fair for kids who only weigh 30KG....


----------



## strohpbs (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info and agreed on the weight. To give you something to shoot for, I got my son's down under 24 but that took some radical upgrading. As mentioned in other threads, you can save a lot of weight from the start simply by swapping bars, seat post, and tires. Would also dump that 3rd ring on the triple and simply run a bash.


----------



## bobgfish (Apr 30, 2007)

Can you post your full spec and weights? I suspect the Cranks/Wheels and Forks will be the really heavy items to get ride off on a stock bike but also the most expensive to replace...


----------



## strohpbs (Oct 7, 2012)

Here for full specs. http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/custom-hotrock-24-a-832919.html
Didn't weigh everything separately but can confirm that fork, cranks, wheels and bottom bracket are all anchors. Biggest bang for buck would be to find a '05-'06 80/100mm SID or Manitou fork. Find them on ebay for around $50.

Funny thing is the specialized rep came by the shop and the first thing he said when he saw the end weight was that he thought it would be lighter. I think there's a lot of weight in that small frame.


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

Man, great thread. So awesome to see so much useful information.

A week ago, I was desperately trying to piece information together on available bikes. And struggling with whether to do a custom build or just buy something off the shelf.

It seems, a combination of both is probably what will eventually happen.

Things like rear drivetrain and brakes can be carried over onto his next bike. So maybe picking up an off the shelf bike that's already at a good level and then slowly swap out some pieces while maintaining all the OEM parts in storage. When my son needs to move up, some of the upgraded parts can move with him so won't be a total "waste" (although I don't think it'll be wasted at all if he really takes to it and maybe that's the time I need to evaluate before sinking more money into customizing)


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

traffic002 said:


> Man, great thread. So awesome to see so much useful information.
> 
> A week ago, I was desperately trying to piece information together on available bikes. And struggling with whether to do a custom build or just buy something off the shelf.
> 
> ...


That's what I've done with my son's Marin. All the stock parts are in a box for when it comes time to sell it. The Brakes, drivetrain, carbon bars all can move to the next bike. I can sell the wheels to someone looking to do the same thing to fund his 26 inch wheels.

If you keep an eye on ebay, you can get some good deals on stuff if you're not in a hurry.


----------



## nch (May 28, 2012)

GSJ1973 said:


> Good call on the Token stuff. Light and inexpensive. Out of curiosity what is the stock stem length/rise and what did you replace it with length/rise? Thinking about one of these for a while now.


Sorry for the long delayed reply. Been away from this forum. If you are still invested, the Token stems are like 50-75, very short, with not much rise. My boys are nine and the 13" bikes are a bit big for them so saddle is pushed forward, post is way down, and stems are short. But they will be able to ride these for a couple of years. I notice that they struggle a bit at first maneuvering, after going up from a small Hotrock bike. But now they can ride a lot of technical stuff and the SB8 tires work well for them even on roots and mud. And since they are so light you can run tubed tires at tubeless tire pressures with no worries.


----------

